# Best ways to share and promote your music. Any tips?



## Chorny Serge (Nov 6, 2019)

Hey everyone. My name is Serge and I started to compose music not so long ago. I've recently uploaded few videos on https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeuXVJ8SVKw (YouTube) and Soundcloud  (follow the links if interested) and I wanted to know from you which resources anyone uses to upload original music and show it to people. I saw many sites for beginners and professionals, some with possibility to sell music too and I don't know where to start. Anyway I'm going to upload some of my less shamefull pieces I'm working on and would love to hear from you guys where do you put yours.

Thanks for attention and have a great day everybody!


----------

